
Show HN: Deploy your docker-compose stack with Helm - lin0tune
GitHub: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;linktohack&#x2F;helm-stack<p>Blog post: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;linktohack.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;evaluate-options-to-migrate-from-swarm-to-k8s&#x2F;<p>I think the the work is simple but idea is quite clever, for swarm hobbyists that may want to migrate to K8s (or K3s) it may be a good start.<p>Please excuse me for my English.
======
lin0tune
Clickable links, I should have posted the link instead:

GitHub: [https://github.com/linktohack/helm-
stack](https://github.com/linktohack/helm-stack)

Blog post: [https://linktohack.com/posts/evaluate-options-to-migrate-
fro...](https://linktohack.com/posts/evaluate-options-to-migrate-from-swarm-
to-k8s/)

